# I struck gold!



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I was at my local meat market and asked if they had some bone sawdust and the guy sold me 2.5lbs of it for 99cents/lb. He said it was all beef which is good for Traveler since he has issues with chicken & turkey. It is the consistency of finely ground hamburger meat. I formed 2" size meatballs with it and froze them.

Traveler just turned 8, weighs 80 lbs, low activity level. I feed 1.75 cups of Orijen or Acana in the PM and raw feed his PM meal. Because he is somewhat restricted to beef & lamb it's been tough to get RMB in his diet so I'm thinking this stuff is my answer 

My question? How much do I feed of this to cover the RMB portion or doesn't it work that way? I also lucked into some huge meaty beef ribs but they are a little too hard for him to consume completely. I know I can use some to make a nice bone broth but I'm hoping to use it to solve the RMB portion of his dinner.

Does anyone have any suggestions for us?

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bone should be 10% of the meal.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Jax08. I see I was way off the mark. I was assuming much more. This is good. 

Thanks!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## 1stDaughter4Legs (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know if its cost effective for you but would you dog eat duck? That way he can have the whole thing.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi 1stDaughter,

Yes, he can tolerate duck. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to locate a source for duck. I'm not into duck myself and I've never bought a duck but I'll do anything for my boy

I'm sure I'll sound stupid and that's ok, I'm going to ask anyway- Why can't I find duck? My supermarket doesn't have a "duck" section. The only ducks I've ever come close to are the ones in the canals around my house and those are some ugly things with warts all over their heads 

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

There are no stupid questions only stupid answers.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Nikitta!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

One of the major supermarkets here has duck in the frozen meat section alongside the Cornish game hens and turkeys. So check those parts of the meat dept where they put the odd items.

The butcher market here sells saw scraps but I never thought to try it. I think I will get a pound or so and see what it's like. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Hi 1stDaughter,
> 
> Yes, he can tolerate duck. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to locate a source for duck. I'm not into duck myself and I've never bought a duck but I'll do anything for my boy
> 
> ...


 If your looking for duck look at these sites:

Shopping with Raw Paws

Buy Fresh Duck - Duck Breast, Duck Fat, Duck Legs, Duck Recipes - Pekin Paradise

You can get duck frames and necks or whole ducks. 

I have ordered whole duck from pekin paradise. I have an order in a t rawpaws now. Only problem I found was that ducks have a lot of fatty skin that dogs just can't handle. I ended up rendering the fat and keeping it for my cooking. If you don't want to deal with the fatty skin waste then I would go with frames or necks. 

Try looking locally at your Asian markets. They often have whole frozen ducks. Ours will occasionally have necks and feet as well. 

Another alternative is using crushed dried egg shells to replace the calcium from bone. Or you can purchase bone meal powder from most health food stores or vitamin retailers.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all,

Thank you for responding to my not so stupid question 

DonnaKay- Yes, after selling me the saw crumbs he said he had a lab and never thought about feeding it to his dogs. He said he is now my competitor. The saw dust is bone, marrow, and meat.

Springbrz- yes, I was watching the posts about Raw Paws. Thanks for the heads up about the fat content. I had no idea so this is good to know. My original question was to inquire if anyone could tell me how much of my sawdust I should use to get the proper amount of bone. Jax08 helped me with that question.

Thanks all. I appreciate the ideas and I'm sure Traveler will enjoy getting something other than beef and lamb.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

